

Your New Engineer Is Working Too Many Hours - eropple
http://tilmonedwards.com/2015/07/31/your-new-engineer.html

======
saiprashanth93
True that. I also think it has a lot to do with the culture at your workplace.
If everyone in your office works reasonable hours then there is less reason
for even junior engineers to put in insane hours.

